# Sign with middle initial?



## rwonderly3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried to see if this topic was already discussed but I couldn't find it anywhere.

And I realize it's a silly question but i'm curious as to what people think...

If my name is listed on all my state issued documents (as well as my seal) with my middle initial, does that mean I HAVE to sign with my middle initial? I've never signed with my middle initial in my life and i'd rather not start now if I don't have to.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine is registered with my middle initial, but I do not put it in my signature. Nobody has brought it up yet.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know of any constraints anywhere on what has to be in your signature. I don't believe in even needs to be legible (readable).


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting point. I know many legal documents (e.g. mortgage) must be signed as it appears in the typed block.

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 28, 2011)

You couldn't read my signature if you wanted to, especially after signing a few hundred sheets, so i don't think it matters much if I include my middle initials.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 1, 2011)

jregieng said:


> I know many legal documents (e.g. mortgage) must be signed as it appears in the typed block.


Mine wasn't and I've never signed my name in the U.S. in a way that you could match it to my typed name. Italy was a bigger problem - especially after I signed my marriage certificate! In the end, though, they decided it was easier to overlook than to reprint all the paperwork.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 4, 2011)

I asked the Missouri Board about the using of my full middle name. I was told that, however your name appears on the last page of your application, the page that is Notarized, that is how your name will appear on your stamp. So I'd have to sign my first, middle, and last name each time.


----------



## ipswitch (Aug 7, 2011)

When you write like an MD does it really matter?


----------

